# The need for pakistan and Islamic studies for students studying abroad



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

On the IBCC website, it says that student who have dual nationalities, does not require the need for pak studies,Islamiat studies and urdu. Whereas, my situation is concerned I will not be eligible for canadian nationality untill the end of the year 2012 and the problem is that i am going to apply on the same year. 
So my question is should I apply for equivalence certificate without doing these three subjects or is any other solution?
I phoned IBCC they said that there is no need fo these subjects, as long as you are out of Pakistan. Is there anyone who has undergone the same procedure? Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

i would really like to tell you this that rules in pakistan are retarded!
i did my o levels from dubai (which means i hove a pakistani passport)and a levels from lahore after which i applied for an equivalence certificate which is necessary for addmission into medical and dental colleges in pakistan. i was told that if u did both o levels and a levels abroad then pak studies and islamiat would not have been a requirement and if u did both o and a levels from Pakistan u would automatically have studied both subjects since they are compulsory.in my case i had to appear for Pakistan studies and islamiat and then i got my equivalence certificate which means i had to take a gap year!
another thing is that they will make your matric equivalence without these subjects but they wont make your fsc equivalence without them. i did religious studies in o levels and they still made me appear in islamiat because they think that religious studies is not islamiat!!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

i dont understand why they make equivalence certificate for matric without these subjects, when they are very much necessary for students coming from abroad to know urdu and adjust in Fsc environment, you are right it doesnot make sense!


----------

